# Finances



## here's hoping (Jun 22, 2010)

My husband and I have been seperated for almost 6 months and are just now figuring out our finances.
Does anyone have any suggestions on how they divided things up or problems they encountered while trying to??
I could use some advice as to how to go about this horrible situation...
Thanks


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I can speak to this a little.

If you can find a really good mediator. . .and the only dispute is property and assets, I think that's actually an easy part. I have no problem with mediation for property disbursement as far as a marriage.

Our failure of mediation came to the parenting agreement and he was absolutely no help with that. He just sat there and said, "You need to work it out."

The best way to go about divorce, in my opinion, and I wish I coud have talked my stb-x into it - is collaborative divorce.

You each have your own attorney to give you counsel, to kind of "represent you" because even in my mediation, I found I often surrendered points I shouldn't have in the interest of moving along, and then there is a mediator to facillitate the process.

So think of it as one big table. . .a mediator sits at the head of the table and straddling it on either side is are the husband and wife and their attorneys.

You then collaborate on what would be an ideal outcome.

That's the best general answer I can give to such a general question.


----------

